# Furaffinity blocked at Holiday Inn hotels



## gracefulspoon (Apr 18, 2014)

Just tried to login today and got the attached message. It worked fine yesterday. It looks like they have it filtered now as "porn".

Edit: The upload feature isn't working in OSX Mavericks with Chrome, Firefox, or Safari. The message was from blocked-website.com filtering out furaffinity.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 18, 2014)

That's because it is a porn site, _maaaan!_


----------



## gracefulspoon (Apr 18, 2014)

It's not only that, and has never been blocked in any hotel I've stayed at until now. The internet is getting way too filtered. So now apparently when any fan of the site travels they won't have access. Ridiculous.


----------



## Benji (Apr 18, 2014)

They must have to go through the guests' browsing history to see if there are any loopholes.  That poor hotel manager...


----------



## Taralack (Apr 18, 2014)

lol. As long as FA contains porn art it will be considered a porn site. Pretty sure it's blocked in most workplaces as well.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 18, 2014)

Taralack said:


> lol. As long as FA contains porn art it will be considered a porn site. Pretty sure it's blocked in most workplaces as well.



You'd be surprised how incompetent web filters are. At my high school FA, 4chan (including /b/), Pirate Bay and even INKBUNNY are unblocked but Newgrounds is blocked for "adult content" despite being the most PG of all of them.

Anyway OP, haven't you heard of a proxy?


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Apr 18, 2014)

Here is a fix, use a data phone xP Yea schools aren't all that good at blocking content. They are more worried about blocking things like Facebook and YouTube.


----------



## gracefulspoon (Apr 18, 2014)

Taralack said:


> lol. As long as FA contains porn art it will be considered a porn site. Pretty sure it's blocked in most workplaces as well.



No this is ridiculous. It's not a porn site, it's a site about photography, stories, art, and some is adult. Blocking porn at work when you're getting paid to work is one thing, blocking legal porn at a hotel where you're paying to stay and be a happy customer is entirely different. There's nothing illegal about it and no justification for filtering the site. How many more freedoms are we going to give up before someone says ENOUGH... Stop trying to control EVERYTHING... I want a refund.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 18, 2014)

FFox97 said:


> Here is a fix, use a data phone xP Yea schools aren't all that good at blocking content. They are more worried about blocking things like Facebook and YouTube.



I can get on Facebook and Youtube. The only times I ever run into a blocked site is when I am looking for legit educational content. Fail.



gracefulspoon said:


> No this is ridiculous. It's not a porn  site, it's a site about photography, stories, art, and some is adult.  Blocking porn at work when you're getting paid to work is one thing,  blocking legal porn at a hotel where you're paying to stay and be a  happy customer is entirely different. There's nothing illegal about it  and no justification for filtering the site. How many more freedoms are  we going to give up before someone says ENOUGH... Stop trying to control  EVERYTHING... I want a refund.




It's called covering their asses. They don't want a lawsuit from mommy and daddy when little smelly Stephen goes to Google the Pokeymen and accidentally comes across some Lucario peen. Mommy and daddy will refuse to accept responsibility for monitoring their child's internet activities and will instead sue the hotel for allowing their child to access inappropriate material. Just use hidemyass or Tor if you want FA.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 18, 2014)

gracefulspoon said:


> No this is ridiculous. It's not a porn site, it's a site about photography, stories, art, and some is adult.



Yeah, keep telling yourself that...

FA wasn't blocked at my university either, but it is at my bf's workplace.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 18, 2014)

Be sure to bring a camera with you to take a picture of the manager's face as you demand a refund for blocking your access to drawn dog dicks.


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Apr 18, 2014)

Deviant art at my school is blocked for "hacking/proxy avoidance systems" that makes even less sense because FA isn't blocked for anything lol.


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 18, 2014)

Sadly, FA is blocked for a reason. Yes it can be a porn site, depending on how you use it. Just like Google, accept Google is probably cleaner!


----------



## BRN (Apr 18, 2014)

And yet you didn't try " http://penis.furaffinity.net "  did you?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 18, 2014)

gracefulspoon said:


> No this is ridiculous. It's not a porn site, it's a site about photography, stories, art, and some is adult. Blocking porn at work when you're getting paid to work is one thing, blocking legal porn at a hotel where you're paying to stay and be a happy customer is entirely different. There's nothing illegal about it and no justification for filtering the site. How many more freedoms are we going to give up before someone says ENOUGH... Stop trying to control EVERYTHING... I want a refund.


If it contains porn it is viewed as an adult site. So as such it will be filtered. They don't trust you to go on SFW mode, because it would be abused inevitably.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 18, 2014)

How would they know it has porn? You can't see the porn unless you are logged in. So any curious manager trying to figure out what this "furaffinity.net" website was would see clean art. Unless he already thinks furry is a sexual thing.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 18, 2014)

I had Fa blocked at my local library workplace because too many furry patrons were printing off furry pornography.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 18, 2014)

You're at a luxury hotel and all you want to do is something you could anywhere else- surf the Internet. And even if you could get online and were at a convention, there is nothing guaranteeing that you would have access to a scanner to upload the art you just bought (presuming you're there for a convention). The best idea is to unwind and disconnect from the Internet when you are in a hotel and enjoy the con.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 18, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> I had Fa blocked at my local library workplace because too many furry patrons were printing off furry pornography.



Have any stories to share?


----------



## Tica (Apr 18, 2014)

CrazyLee said:


> How would they know it has porn? You can't see the porn unless you are logged in. So any curious manager trying to figure out what this "furaffinity.net" website was would see clean art. Unless he already thinks furry is a sexual thing.



you'd be surprised at the amount of people who don't tag their art appropriately ...

also, "clean" fetish art shows up on the main page


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 18, 2014)

Califur used to be at a Holiday Inn, I miss those 2 years it was there. We blasted music till 5am with no complaints. Not some lil bluetooth speakers either. My 4 foot 3 way loud speakers with 15" subs. We rocked that room party hard.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 18, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Califur used to be at a Holiday Inn, I miss those 2 years it was there. We blasted music till 5am with no complaints. Not some lil bluetooth speakers either. My 4 foot 3 way loud speakers with 15" subs. We rocked that room party hard.



15" subs make me moist. What was driving those bad boys?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 18, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> 15" subs make me moist. What was driving those bad boys?


My QSC RMX 2450


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 18, 2014)

CrazyLee said:


> How would they know it has porn? You can't see the porn unless you are logged in. So any curious manager trying to figure out what this "furaffinity.net" website was would see clean art. Unless he already thinks furry is a sexual thing.



Because the type of person internet-savvy enough to make a giant ass list of adult sites is probably well aware of what Furries are, as well as their penchant for being porn sweatshop.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 19, 2014)

MoonFire* said:


> Sadly, FA is blocked for a reason. Yes it can be a porn site, depending on how you use it. Just like Google, accept Google is probably cleaner!



Actually, depending on what you search for, there may be porn in the first couple of images of the search. Renamon, for example...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 19, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> 15" subs make me moist. What was driving those bad boys?


4 of these, 2 QSC 2450 amps, a 2 bed room, all night long. That Holiday Inn didnt give a fuuuuuuck! 
Sorry for the slight derail, Im just that guy that loves to show off my shit when people ask. It has to do with HI so blah blah. SORRY! Cerwin Vega FTFW! Konichiwa bitches!


----------



## Pogonip (Apr 19, 2014)

FA is also blocked in some airports.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 19, 2014)

d.batty said:


> 4 of these, 2 QSC 2450 amps, a 2 bed room, all night long. That Holiday Inn didnt give a fuuuuuuck!
> Sorry for the slight derail, Im just that guy that loves to show off my shit when people ask. It has to do with HI so blah blah. SORRY! Cerwin Vega FTFW! Konichiwa bitches!



Boner achieved


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2014)

D'batty is now on the coolest list.
Audiophile boner achieved.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 19, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> D'batty is now on the coolest list.
> Audiophile boner achieved.


They are dusty cuz we used em at a desert party on new years. I have 4 in the house and 8 in storage. I keep em dusty cuz it gives them character.  If it was house dust id clean em, but dirt dust just makes em look more badass. Id throw more outdoor parties but some asshole stole my honda generators when we were packing shit up in the uhaul.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2014)

d.batty said:


> They are dusty cuz we used em at a desert party on new years. I have 4 in the house and 8 in storage. I keep em dusty cuz it gives them character.  If it was house dust id clean em, but dirt dust just makes em look more badass.


 also it rounds the sound a bit, which is nice on larger speakers so long as it does not get out of hand. a little dash of muffle makes for a nice bass. 

Ahaha Yeah I am one of those. 

I have to get a better set-up. I have been stuck in an apartment far too long.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 19, 2014)

I was supposed to do another room party at califur next month but I cant be bothered to drag these things along. Then you get a bunch of random furfags asking where the partys at. I was just gunna mix at the dance they have but the sound system they rent is awful and a I dont want to set up my turn tables and tear em back down just for a 45min set.

Anyways enough about me, continue with how you cant see your precious dock cog in Hotels.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Apr 20, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> It's called covering their asses. They don't want a lawsuit from mommy and daddy when little smelly Stephen goes to Google the Pokeymen and accidentally comes across some Lucario peen. Mommy and daddy will refuse to accept responsibility for monitoring their child's internet activities and will instead sue the hotel for allowing their child to access inappropriate material. Just use hidemyass or Tor if you want FA.



'Covering their asses' is not a valid reason for blocking any website they feel is inappropriate. And just like at home, parents should be responsible enough to make sure that their children don't 'accidentally' look up something they don't want them to see. Do you honestly think a lawsuit for 'allowing children to look up pornography' will hold up in court? Any parent that even TRIES that shouldn't have kids.

As for FA, what site I view when I stay at a hotel should be no one's business. It's not about searching for porn or being on the site all the time like at home, but I do like to check in daily.


----------



## kayfox (Apr 20, 2014)

This is on the complementary Internet machines in the lobby isn't it?

Yeah, they put filters on those for a reason.

PS: Holiday Inn is a "family" hotel brand.


----------



## RailRide (Apr 20, 2014)

Some Amtrak trains have WiFi now.

But you won't be browsing FA on that connection.

Ask me how I know 

---PCJ


----------



## PheagleAdler (Apr 21, 2014)

In the lobby? I figured they meant the hotel room...I can see why there would be a filter on computers in the lobby.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 21, 2014)

Well isn't this retarded?
Lacking in my/your own freedom of internet. Shame


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 21, 2014)

kayfox said:


> This is on the complementary Internet machines in the lobby isn't it?
> 
> Yeah, they put filters on those for a reason.
> 
> PS: Holiday Inn is a "family" hotel brand.



Ah yes, my family, a pleasant group of three.

Me, and my two hands.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 21, 2014)

ITT: MUH FREEDUMS


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 21, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> ITT: MUH FURRDUMS


Edited for accuracy.


----------



## LeverPuller (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the hotel blocking-of-the-porn issue has less to do with saving face in the eyes of parents who have curious children, and more to do with wanting to charge you to watch THEIR PPV porn. lol


----------



## kayfox (Apr 21, 2014)

LeverPuller said:


> I'm pretty sure the hotel blocking-of-the-porn issue has less to do with saving face in the eyes of parents who have curious children, and more to do with wanting to charge you to watch THEIR PPV porn. lol



I don't think they give a flying f*** if you buy the PPV porn.  I think that the issue is that this is the lobby WiFi or lobby Internet computers the OP is talking about and they block some sites for obvious reasons.

The Amtrak thing is slightly different, if you use Internet on the plane or train these days you will increasingly see sites like YouTube and such blocked because of bandwidth concerns.  Since Trains are typically served by cellular or satellite internet and planes are almost exclusively served by satellite, the bandwidth is very limited.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 24, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Califur used to be at a Holiday Inn, I miss those 2 years it was there. We blasted music till 5am with no complaints. Not some lil bluetooth speakers either. My 4 foot 3 way loud speakers with 15" subs. We rocked that room party hard.



Oh, so that's why Califur is no longer at the Holiday Inn. :V
Thanks D Batty.
(also, Thanks Obama).


----------

